# HDHomeRun/Network Tuner in Tivo Stream App



## slydog75

So I just set up my new Tivo Stream 4k.. The Stream App was a big attraction, as it seemed it was combinging everything into one app. However, it appears there's no way to get my HDHomeRun channels to appear in the built in guide, it only shows 'locast' channels which apparently are in SD as they look like total crap. Am I missing a way to change this?


----------



## ke3ju

I can only get it to work in Google Live TV, and not the TiVo Guide. It's one of many reasons I have 1 TiVo Stream 4K on a shelf, and 7 FireTV Sticks on my TVs.


----------



## slydog75

ke3ju said:


> I can only get it to work in Google Live TV, and not the TiVo Guide. It's one of many reasons I have 1 TiVo Stream 4K on a shelf, and 7 FireTV Sticks on my TVs.


That's what I was afraid of, thanks for confirming.


----------



## dbpaddler

Yeah. No network tuner support yet. I logged that complaint a bit ago, and revisit it every month. Will bug them again. For people who primarily watch live TV, their Stream app sucks. Iocrap is the only live option. All their silly streaming channels are nonsense. It's like all the channels that couldn't make it onto a cable lineup got relegated to them. Like the home for misfit toys. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## SugarBowl

Antenna channels thru SlingTv don't show up in the Tivo guide either.


----------



## Darrell Patton

Has anyone tried using the Channels app with the Stream device? Channels - Live TV, everywhere


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Darrell Patton said:


> Has anyone tried using the Channels app with the Stream device? Channels - Live TV, everywhere


Yes. There are thriving threads over on the Channels Community forum discussing how to use the TS4K as a client and even as a server, how to best use it with the TiVo stuff wiped off, how to customize the remote buttons for Channels, and more. Search: TiVo | Channels Community


----------



## dbpaddler

Darrell Patton said:


> Has anyone tried using the Channels app with the Stream device? Channels - Live TV, everywhere


Pretty much every OTA person who dumped their tivo dvr. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrell Patton

dbpaddler said:


> Pretty much every OTA person who dumped their tivo dvr.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


And how does it work on the Stream 4K device?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Darrell Patton said:


> And how does it work on the Stream 4K device?


See the forum I recommended above. Some people run Channels DVR on a small PC or NAS, and then install the Channels DVR client app on their TS4K. That's what I recommend. Others install the Channels DVR server software on their TS4K too. It depends how much you want to play with it.

There are other choices too, including Tablo. There's a long thread here covering all sorts of cord-cutting options including OTA and the live TV streaming services, and here's my post with a photo of my Channels DVR setup on a shelf above ye olde TiVo: TiVo Alternatives | Post #814


----------



## dbpaddler

Darrell Patton said:


> And how does it work on the Stream 4K device?


I like it. I have three of them. Have a CCGTV too but mainly use the TS4k's. The tivo peanut remote for it is better than the others giving you some tivo like remote functionality with channels. Commercial skip is much better and more universal than on a Tivo dvr. You can add cable credentials via TV Everywhere and have it integrate into your lineup. I really don't miss my tivo dvr setup at this point.

I did the free trial with an old laptop. Then got a nice deal on a little mini pc that sits behind my living room tv. All I have on it is chrome with the hdhomerun and Channels server bookmarked. The pc was about $140. So after selling my dvr equipment, I'm ahead money wise.

Haven't tried out of home streaming, but I want to get my sister's boyfriend's cable credentials so they can hopefully watch NY sports here in Philly. Sadly she's a NY fan.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wattsline

ke3ju said:


> I can only get it to work in Google Live TV, and not the TiVo Guide. It's one of many reasons I have 1 TiVo Stream 4K on a shelf, and 7 FireTV Sticks on my TVs.


I don't see it in the guide but it is in the home screen and I can select it and view any channel on it I want.


----------



## scottchez

I have a i7 with SSD PC for the Channels Server and Ethernet on the Server and Tivo.
My Channels app on the Tivo is slow at times on the guide, sometimes pauses for 30 seconds to page up and down.
Is that normal?

Ideas?


----------



## dbpaddler

Wattsline said:


> I don't see it in the guide but it is in the home screen and I can select it and view any channel on it I want.


He wants it integrated into the stream's channel guide. The whole point of using the Stream app is integration, and the live guide accepting network tuners should be basic. If people watch live TV and can't have it integrated, then there is less reason to use the app and more reason to de-tivo it.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

scottchez said:


> I have a i7 with SSD PC for the Channels Server and Ethernet on the Server and Tivo.
> My Channels app on the Tivo is slow at times on the guide, sometimes pauses for 30 seconds to page up and down.
> Is that normal?
> 
> Ideas?


I'm not sure if it's a Tivo thing or an android tv thing. My beta unit is all wired as is my server. And they're both wired to the same switch behind the LR TV. It can be slower than my stock units over wifi.

I have a ccgtv, but I don't really care for itbit I can try and give it a go to see how channels works in comparison.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wattsline

dbpaddler said:


> He wants it integrated into the stream's channel guide. The whole point of using the Stream app is integration, and the live guide accepting network tuners should be basic. If people watch live TV and can't have it integrated, then there is less reason to use the app and more reason to de-tivo it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


He wants a different form of integration. I agree the live TV would be extra nice but it is integrated.


----------



## dbpaddler

Wattsline said:


> He wants a different form of integration. I agree the live TV would be extra nice but it is integrated.


Now you lost me. What's different? And no, it's not integrated. Tivo's live channels doesn't have integration of network tuners like Google's live channels does. It's an extreme oversight for live TV watchers trying to buy into Stream. Their live channels is beyond abysmal wih the worst craptastic channels and low quality Locast.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3y

Google is more polished and seems faster. It doesn’t suffer from some of the lag I’ve seen with TiVo. Also, the HDR isn’t an issue on google tv either.

my big draw is the remote. If TiVo can fix this, I will strictly use my TiVo for tivimate and channels dvr.


----------



## scottchez

I am also testing side loading the new Google TV app, it is newer. Works great so far. There is a blog out there with step by steps on how to load for all Andriod devices like Shield.
Seems better than the Tivo integration. Better with YTTV

How to Get the New Google TV UI on Android TV - Nvidia Shield, Mi Box, Sony & More « Gadget Hacks


----------



## Wattsline

dbpaddler said:


> Now you lost me. What's different? And no, it's not integrated. Tivo's live channels doesn't have integration of network tuners like Google's live channels does. It's an extreme oversight for live TV watchers trying to buy into Stream. Their live channels is beyond abysmal wih the worst craptastic channels and low quality Locast.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Now you lost me. Through Tivo Stream I can watch anything off of my HDHomerun so it is there! That is a form of integration. You changed the goal post and compared that to Google live. I never said it couldn't be integrated better I said that there is a level of integration there.


----------



## dbpaddler

Wattsline said:


> Now you lost me. Through Tivo Stream I can watch anything off of my HDHomerun so it is there! That is a form of integration. You changed the goal post and compared that to Google live. I never said it couldn't be integrated better I said that there is a level of integration there.


That's not integration. That's basic app access.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Wattsline

dbpaddler said:


> That's not integration. That's basic app access.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


I disagree. it searched my network and found it and added it to the home page. To me that is a level of integration. I supplied no app or no information for this to happen. It understood it and it's feature. As a developer that's like Windows understanding your hardware and integrating into the OS. You can view it however you want.


----------



## mike3y

dbpaddler said:


> That's not integration. That's basic app access.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


you can pull in HDHomeRun in the tivo stream app via the guide?


----------



## dbpaddler

Wattsline said:


> I disagree. it searched my network and found it and added it to the home page. To me that is a level of integration. I supplied no app or no information for this to happen. It understood it and it's feature. As a developer that's like Windows understanding your hardware and integrating into the OS. You can view it however you want.


Regardless of what you want to call it and believe it to be, it haz zero to do with the point of the thread which was integration into the channel guide. That is the whole draw to it. Basic app access is meaningless

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

mike3y said:


> you can pull in HDHomeRun in the tivo stream app via the guide?


No, hence the point of the op posting the thread. A point that seems to have gotten lost here.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## J Nechleba

mike3y said:


> you can pull in HDHomeRun in the tivo stream app via the guide?


Actually, you can change the "Guide" button on the Tivo 4K remote to pull up the Channels DVR guide (which can include HDHomeRun channels and TVE)


----------



## SleepyD

Darrell Patton said:


> Has anyone tried using the Channels app with the Stream device? Channels - Live TV, everywhere


We kicked our TiVo DVR to the curb this past December for the Channels DVR using a Raspberry Pi to run it. It's amazing. I use it with a Tivo Stream 4K and it works beautifully with the Button Mapper app. I was ready to quit TiVo when they killed of the announced apps for media streaming devices to be able to watch TV from another room. The TiVO DVR is dying sadly.


----------

